# The modern History of Rudy Kouhoupt



## Tin Falcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Well I may have opened a can of gummy worms by getting the new history section started.  Shop shoe asked a multifaceted question in my intro to the new sub fora so hear is at least a partial answer. 

You can read lots on Rudy Here :
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Kouhoupt.htm






I am no Rudy expert but did have the pleasure of meeting him and conversing with him. so will answer your questions to the best of MY recollection.  
Rudy Kouhoupt was a self taught  machinist. He was an officer in the USAF and then a chemist. He told me one time he had not had a job since 1968, he passed away in late 2004. his early works were published in Popular Mechanics magazine.  

He specialized in model engines of all types . marine engines stationary engines traction engines etc . he did a lot of steam engines some sterling engines and IIRC one or maybe two ICs. 

He also wrote  quite a few articles on machine modifications. 

Rudy had a small shop in his yard 8 ft by 12 ft . 96 square feet . Just under the 100 sf limit . Anything over that is a taxable structure.
He had a variety of tools. a 9"south bend lathe a unimat DB a Perry lathe an a a shaper and a mill or two  I do not remember size or brand. he also had a sherline mill and lathe. 

Many of his models are on Display at the Sherline craftsmanship museum. 

rudy wrote several shop wisdom books. His plans are available in book form from https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/1671

Books and vidios are available from :
http://www.bay-com.com/

Rudy's books are very available and not in public domain. 

His engines are easy to build and designed mostly for beginners. Most are his own designs and not a model of a real engine . IMHO every model engineer should build at least one of his designs. 

And last but certainly not least Rudy was a Godly man of faith. he did not preach his beliefs to others but was not shy if someone started the conversation. he was not a church goer but believed in Christ as his savior. 
Tin


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you Tin! I like knowing the people behind the work.

I am glad that you had the chance to meet him. 

--ShopShoe


----------



## SmithDoor (Dec 7, 2012)

This is the first time I ever heard 

Thank you
Dave


----------



## Beachside_Hank (Dec 7, 2012)

Good bio, short yet illuminating, thanks.


----------



## ronkh (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Tin.

 Not "gummy" (?) at all. The whole site - and museum - is fantastic. I have been there (the site that is)! so many times and Rudy is still one of my favourites on/in there.

For those who have seen this site, well, you can't see enough "craftsmanship" can you? 
For those who haven't, please see it and enjoy!!

Kind regards,

Ron.


----------



## dreeves (Dec 7, 2012)

_I met him at cabin fever just before his death. I hoped to have him see my 10 cylinder based on his design but his time was up and went home. what a great man he was and very willing to help with a problem_

_DAve_


----------



## aonemarine (Dec 7, 2012)

I was trying to find my button from the cabin fever expo where I met him at so I could remember the year, maybe 2002???  He was a good guy, helpful and informative. He is missed but his legacy will go on for generations. I can olny hope to be remembered in the same way....


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 10, 2012)

He was a very good machinist for being self taught. I have many of his books and plans and hope to get started on them pretty soon. I always like to hear the story behind fellow machinists. I am self taught also and just hope someday to be half as good as Rudy.


----------



## aonemarine (Dec 10, 2012)

this is as far as I have made it building rudys twin...


----------



## Generatorgus (Dec 11, 2012)

Tin, thankyou.
I've seen his name here and I know he passed on.
I'm glad to read some of his history.

GUS


----------



## CNC-Joe (Nov 28, 2013)

Excellent write-up, Tin.  I had also the pleasure of meeting Rudy several times at the Detroit NAMES event.  I can say that everything that you have posted - I would agree with.  I am currently laying out Rudy's walking-beam engine in CATIA (there were a lot of dimensions missing in the August 1969 issue of Popular Mechanics), and hope that I can get around to building it out of metal (instead of electrons  ).


----------

